# How about...



## rattzzable (Dec 7, 2011)

We start a thread and jam it, arrange it and compose it through and through:tiphat:. We could have an compulsory theme, or some new composers piece exerpt, and write a piece together, someone needs to start by putting the rules, hopefully a senior member or a serious artist, then we use them.Then we compose on the composition, or jam outlay and compose another line on to it(like video in video), or if it's compulsory write a variation on it, or canon it. I like the thought that we make something all together, would be a first on similar forums i think. Though would have to be a minimum standard of some sort...


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Who will legally own the work at the end?


----------



## rattzzable (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, the forum.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Bummer . . .


----------



## rattzzable (Dec 7, 2011)

Or we could own it all together, lolz


----------

